# Ol' Fogey having fun



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just had not gotten the ol coat on and busted any caps for a couple weeks, . . . 

Sent my scope in for some "adjustment", . . .

Decided to slip the sling and glove on, . . . have some fun. Only shot about 30 rounds, . . . but was happy with what I did.

(obviously I'm a cheap ol' dude too, . . . I recycle them targets for a while)

Target with 5 holes was at 100 yds, . . . checking to see if my 100 yd zero was "on". It was close.

Moved back to 200, . . . found out my numbers were messed up, . . . had to play a while before I found out where my sights were.

Obviously, . . . all were shot with 74 yr old eyes, . . . no glasses, . . . open sights, . . . came in hot, sweaty, but happy. 

Stayed in the black with every round except when I was trying to see where it was shooting at 200.

Last 10 in the black (even though one was a fence sitter). That is a 13 inch black bull.

Yeah, . . . life is good.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Good shooting with opens.

My eyes are shot up close now , can't read. But can see things far away fine.

Nice M1A. Can you see the peep under the rail O.K. with that? What scope you using? 

I have an old 6 X18 Denver Redfield on mine. I should upgrade the SAI mount but it shoots fine. Looking at a Basset mount.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Pastor Dwight!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice to see a range report again. Open sights, with no glasses that's awesome shooting.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Good shooting with opens.
> 
> My eyes are shot up close now , can't read. But can see things far away fine.
> 
> ...


The scope is a Primary Arms 4 x 14, mil dot, Front Focal Plane, . . . and is a true pleasure to use. I have two of them, . . . and had a minor issue with one of them, . . . it is on its way back to Primary Arms, . . . they seem like good folks to deal with.

The mount is a GDI, . . . I bought it because it was advertised as a dual purpose, . . . allowing you to use irons as well.

Nahh, . . . didn't happen. They put a tunnel in there for the sight picture, . . . but the casting was too far off, . . .

I took the mount to my little Grizzly mill, . . . when my 1/2 inch tool bit got done walking thru it, . . . I'm good with irons out to probably 300, . . . don't know for sure as my range ends at 200 yds.

Get yourself a pair of special purpose glasses made, . . . measure the exact distance from your eye to your front sight, . . . have a lens made for that distance and pop it into a frame. You don't need the other one because your eye is closed anyway, . . . and you will be able to focus on that front sight.

The VA made mine for me, . . . when I went in for my annual eye exam, . . . got the Rx, . . . took it to the local eye glass place, . . . told them that is what I wanted, . . . and I've got them, . . . but so far I don't have to use them if the sun is out good, . . . and my target is in the shade.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@dwight55 Good job mister! I think its time you got out the WD 40 to crack open your wallet and get some new targets LOL Joe


----------

